# Which Tanzer 22?



## smp (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, I've decided on a T22 for my first boat and there are a few options in my area (Toronto). My club actually has a few of them present and the folks race them there so that's one definite positive. Also, I learned on one and have rather taken a liking to it and the price range is right. Here's the breakdown:


1975, $2,900, no cradle/trailer, evinrude 4hp, re-done bottom, keel, original sails. Seller indicates that it's perfect everywhere, total topside integrity no leaks .. but that there is some cracks in the glass in the cockpit. Teak needs work.

1973, $3,500, cradle, johnson 6.6hp, original sails, all new cushions, breaker, battery, bilge pump, shore power, electronics, stereo. No cracks, anywhere. Teak needs work. 

1979, $1,500, laying up on a cradle in what looks to be somone's yard. No motor. Needs some work. Everything is there but needs some prep is what the seller told me in an email. Has put over 400 hours of work into it over the past 3 years. 

Needless to say .. i want a boat I can sail. I did my white sail last year and my keelboat basic this year and I can't get enough time crewing and using the fleet boats so I have to just suck it up and get my own. I want a boat anyway and I figure 3k isn't that much if the thing lasts a few years and I learn a lot. I know that the stereo and electronics seem like a minor detail but I'm leaning towards that one. It's in the water, it comes with a cradle (over 500 right there is my understanding) and a newer motor (I believe the evinrude is the original and the johnson must be a newer one?). New electronics is good news because I don't want to deal with that and I definitely need tunes when I'm sailing. Yeah, it's a big deal to me! lol I'll be spending money on a battery, speakers, stereo etc anyway. A cradle is definitely a good thing to have.

Because it's in the water I can have a look and see that it's seaworthy and waht not but the other one that's on the hard I can see the hull.... which has been reconditioned. My understanding is that these old tanzers are pretty solid so I'm not really worried about hull integrity .. or should I be? I do plan to spend nights on it in the marina even so newer cushions etc are nice to have as well .. and I do intend to do some trips around lake ontario with a buddy .. as soon as possible for that matter! Summer is almost over and life is short! I really don't have the time or resources to work on a boat (live in a condo, don't have a car). Which isn't to say that I don't plan on it .. I do, but putting a boat up in my yard and chiseling away at it for months at a time is not possible for me (no yard). Re-doing the teak, sanding the bottom in the boat yard etc .. that stuff I think i can handle. 

What do you folks think?
I'm going to look at the 73 tomorrow. My only concern is that it's even older than the other ones and they're ALL old!
Lastly, how much would new sails run me? All of these have the originals and if they're anything like the club's T22 .. they will need replacement. 

Any and all input is much appreciated! Cheers!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Look beyond kijiji. 

Of the boats listed, the 73 APPEARS to be the best bet. You NEED a cradle, and a cradle will cost you $1000 to buy new, so having that included in the purchase price is a bonus. If the sails are serviceable, then a new suite of sails is an expense that can be put off until next year.

Toronto (GTA) used cars for sale. Buy a car Toronto (GTA). Private | FSBO | Dealer Auto Classifieds.

Having said that, I'd get some more info on the 79. Find out what it needs to get in the water, the age of the sails and if it comes with a motor. If it is simply a hard weekend of elbow grease, a little bottom paint sandpaper and some epoxy, it might be underpriced.

BTW, "Catchup", listed in the search above, has been on the hard and for sale for at least 3 years in the same yard we store our boats in. Word around the yard is that the price has softened considerably. I'd be happy to take a look at her for you.

It is now almost August first, ie halfway through the sailing season. From a seller's standpoint, i would start becoming concerned that my boat has not sold yet, and I may have to cover the expense of storing and winterizing it again this fall. NOW is a really really good time to get a deal on a boat.


----------



## smp (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the reply Bljones. I have looked around at various websites and anything that is within reach has been found .. so far as I can tell. There is a san juan 24 with a dual axle trailer for 3k that "needs interior work" on kijiji. From the picture it looks like it needs the hull repainted as well. Still though, the trailer looks good and those are expensive. I really want a boat I can sail and my understanding of the San Juans is that they are not built very robustly. My friend has a big warehouse property with an underground garage that we could probably get a 24 footer on trailer into .. so, that's something to consider for winter storage and WORK. A covered garage seems like it would enable lots of winter work to get done. I want to sail NOW though lol!


----------



## smp (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, and thanks for the offer to check that swing keel T22 .. but one of my requirements is a full fin keel.


----------



## smp (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok so a wrench has been thrown into the whole decision making process. A Mirage 24, 1973 just came on the market with "sails in excellent condition" a 3 year old Honda 4 stroke and a whole bunch of new equipment in the past couple of years. The guy bought a new boat and needs the space he's clearing it out at a good price!

It's still more money than the Tanzer, but it's also more boat. Comes with a cradle etc and is sailing on the water. Boat for boat, the Tanzer has a bigger following, a bigger community .. but the Mirage is a bigger boat!
Something I like about the Tanzer is that it's the "VW Beatle" of lake Ontario, the "people's boat" .. it's tough, it's sturdy and it's a classic. There is less info out there about the Mirage and not as many of them. What to do, what to do!

Also, looked at the 1973 Tanzer with the upgraded electronics etc .. boat is no good. Owner cleaned it up well enough, but there is deck hardware where there shouldn't be .. it looks like it goesn't get sailed, there are cracks and holes in the cockpit, not huge or anything but there .. stanchion screws coming out of the deck, heavy rust coloured water in the BACK of the bilge (seems he pumped it out and the bilge forward of the companionway was clear water) .. the keel bolts seem to have a strip of fibreglass over them....
winches on the mast!? Why I don't know ..


----------



## Anonymoose (Jul 11, 2010)

For what it's worth....

I grew up sailing a Tanzer 22 on Lake Huron (was a '72) and I am now the owner of a '76 Mirage 24.

Of the 2 boats, I much prefer the Mirage, not just cause it's mine, but cause it's dead easy to sail, and it's faaasssstttt!!!

Of course, I have the previous owner to thank for setting it up as a single handed racer, but we've also used it as a floating cottage this past summer and have spent many nights aboard.

You won't go wrong with the Mirage in my opinion, just make sure the deck plugs have been re-sealed prior to making the deal as these boats did have a problem with water coming in at the deck joint if not re-done.


----------



## smp (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply! Yes, we ended up buying the Mirage and we love it! Have been out sailing a lot in the past few weeks and nothing is wrong with the boat. We have yet to figure out the spinnaker but we'll get to it at some point. She's in great shape but yes, I think the deck/hull joint does leak. Someone ran a bead of marine epoxy along the entire thing on the inside at some point, seems recent. But, if we keep the rail out of the water it doesn't get wet .. so yeah, we've been taking on water lol!
But it's no big deal, we got it for a song, in fact, I feel like we stole it! Definitely a more solid and seaworthy boat than the Tanzer by my novice estimation. Actually does not heel as easily as the Tanzer, which I like .. it is a fast boat, not that I have much to compare to, but keeping it on a level heel in gusty winds isn't that bad working the main. Sailing is so awesome.


----------



## smp (Jul 29, 2010)

new sig test


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

The Tanzer 22's a nice boat. My only gripe with the ones I've seen though, is that they have no hull liner. As I recall, they are a solid fiberglass hull that's reinforced entirely by the plywood interior and bulkheads. I'd be extremely careful purchasing any of them. I'd want to know with certainty that the bulkheads, etc. are not compromised/rotted in any way where they meet the hull. As much as I like the Tanzer 22, it would be further down on my list, as compared to a comparable boat with a glass hull liner. Especially considering at their age, they have a lot of history. 

I like a boat where water in the bilge only contacts fiberglass. I seem to recall that if there's water in a Tanzer 22 bilge, there is likely to be plywood soaking in it. See what you think.


----------

